# anyone good at Frog ID?



## FusionMorelia (Jul 17, 2011)

i was out at the abandoned slate quarry pinching the odd bit here n there when under this MASSIVE slab was this lil guy, it was embedded in red dirt on the edge of an old dam,
it was well under in COLD red wet soil we washed hands in the dam and he jumped on,
he blows a big bag on the throat but as u can see is small, 
im in forbes nsw,
any guesses as to what he is?

cheers froggers
Nato

Ps frog is fine i replaced the slate and got a different bit 
(sorry i cant add pics the new system is CRAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! seriously its all stupid now it was all 1 click b4 what the hell happened!) 
(links to pics below)
http://u1.ipernity.com/19/16/61/11041661.484b861f.1024.jpg


----------



## JordanG (Jul 17, 2011)

to me i swear that it looks like some sp. of tree frog?


----------



## ozziepythons (Jul 17, 2011)

Hey Nato, its a Perons Tree Frog (Litoria peroni). Interesting species of tree frog, often found under the flaking bark of gum trees and have a rattling call when in breeding season.


----------



## Asharee133 (Jul 17, 2011)

perons mate


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jul 17, 2011)

I agree with the Peron's Tree Frog. _Litoria peronii_


----------



## Chris (Jul 17, 2011)

They're one of my favourite tree frogs, they have an awesome call


----------



## dihsmaj (Jul 17, 2011)

Def. _peronii_. Look at the eyes, if there is a cross on them it's a dead giveaway.


----------



## Tassie97 (Jul 17, 2011)

nawwwww its cute


----------



## FusionMorelia (Jul 17, 2011)

thanks everyone, i couldn't belive this guy he was ghost grey with blue/green dots over and was living under a massive trapdoor hole on the edge of a dam, last night it was -6c and out where he was it was colder easy -10c
awesome little frog, we have pure white ones of these too , i also saw a red one at my father in-laws,
i post more tomorrow


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jul 17, 2011)

PURE WHITE ONES??? I want a leucistic peronii now. :O  Red, they can get a very red brown out in the west of their range so I take it you are meaning that. Generally they colour up more to a light-dark brown when they are calling and during the day or when hiding they will go this light grey.


----------



## Australis (Jul 17, 2011)

Nice frog.

Dam side massive trapdoor hole sounds suspiciously like a yabbie hole.


----------



## FusionMorelia (Jul 17, 2011)

yeah pure white ones, black eyes, and slightly bigger, not massive but bigger than the rest, their under the old claw tub at my dad in laws place, and when i say red i meen red, like blood red, no cross in the eyes tho same size looks exactly the same but red, with blue purple legs, looks like veins etc not a skin color....


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jul 17, 2011)

Why not post some pics up of these they certainly sound like different species and we could tell you what they are?


----------



## FusionMorelia (Jul 17, 2011)

i will drop in tomorrow and get some pics


----------

